# One of those days you just wanna...gotta rant? do it here LO



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

:hair:

Actually for the past 24 hours.

Don't you just love those kind of days?

It all starts with Dish network, we've had issues with the remote not working, they've sent a new one, not working. Yesterday we got a new box, it works fine, you can change channels on it, etc. but the new remote won't work, so they are sending ANOTHER remote? why don't they just send a tech and stop wasting our time.

Outside security light is turning off/on at night, so I had to call the electric co.

Then we get a letter yesterday from immigration - my husband is trying to bring his parents here from Mexico. It was asking for translated information for someone we don't even know/have any idea who he is!!! 
When our attorney tried to call yesterday they said they couldn't give her information because there was no attorney listed on the case!!!! :hair: 
The attorney filed everything and it was all sent in the same envelope! 
So today I had to drive to the city and show her the letter <when an attorney is involved, immigration sends them the same information/letters/appointment dates, etc. that they send us>. 
Got some forms my husband will have to sign and take back and our attorney will have to draw up a letter as well, so this is a delay.

Needless to say when my husband gets home I'm going to have him call immigration and complain! It's ridiculous! One mistake...but having someone elses name on my husband's case as a petitioner, plus not having the attorney information.

Then I leave there, go to the feed store, and they were out of goat feed! So I had to buy some sweet horse feed, when our goats are used to pelleted goat feed.
:GAAH:

At least the man at the feed store was very nice, and did give me whatever I wanted for the same price as the goat feed, so I didn't have to pay $20 more for the good stuff....

Oh, and my oldest daughter needs to go to the dentist. Apparently when one of her molars started coming in, instead of the whole baby tooth coming out it broke, and the adult tooth is coming up and causing her a lot of pain from that baby tooth. I'm sure they are going to have to cut the rest fo the baby tooth out 
My kids have their regular check up on Friday I was hoping to just wait until then, but I don't think it will.

I hope you all are having a wonderful day!

Of course the good news today would be that Snow White gets bred since she's in heat!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: One of those days you just wanna...gotta rant? do it her*

Oh no...what a bad day... Praying ray: ...that tomorrow ..will be better... :hug:


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

*Re: One of those days you just wanna...gotta rant? do it her*

So this is the all inclusive rant thread?

Saturday-look for 4 boer does on the loose. 6 hours latter, they are 1 mile away, eating weeds along a fence. they see me and come running to me..maw mama maaaa'ing at me. I am sunburned and scratched with up with thorns. My girlfriend and son are the same after the cordon and search mission. I don't get any dinner

Sunday-slept in and missed church. Truck has a flat tire and about out of gas. Fix the tire bust my knuckles. Go to town buy dewormer and a 750-800lb bale of alfalfa. unload bale. crush my girlfriends solar lights in the driveway pulling out from unloading hay. I don't get any dinner.

Monday-trimmed feet, got horned in the shoulder by another goat who was a bystander (new name is *curry*). trimmed a bad horn on a doe. traumatic for me and my girlfriend, goat was fine. last goat getting dewormed crushed the syringe, twice, then turned her head and bites my girlfriend. (goats new name is* cabrito*) I don't get any dinner.

Tuesday-I ate all my "lunch" for breakfast. going to go home now and see if I can get dinner tonight.......


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: One of those days you just wanna...gotta rant? do it her*

OMG GTAllen I am so sorry, but must admit, your sarcasm made me laugh!!

Well today we got the new dish remote, haha...I'll let hubby have fun with that when he gets home!

My husband read over the attorney paper last night and they have our zip code wrong on it!!! :shrug:

We have an 8mo doe that keeps getting her head stuck in the fence, the last 2 days she's been rescued at least 4 times!!! Never had this ongoing problem with a particular goat in the fence before other than our buck but that was when he was young and it wasn't this bad.
She's fine, no harm, in the shade, so I am letting her butt sit there for a while longer and try to figure it out before I go out and rescue her. That probably won't stop her from getting her head in the fence though....dummy!

I just went in to clean up my oldest daughters room. OMG I am soooo MAD!!! :angry: :veryangry: :GAAH: I won't even get into the details, but lets just say clean clothes never made it to the closet/dresser and dirty clothes that I knew should have been through the wash, never made it either!! :hair: Don't even get me started on the toys....I have a huge stack of toys by the door...making a Goodwill run when I go get grain!

Otherwise, the day isn't so bad...I just enjoyed some of my fav ice cream, and the kids will be walking through the door any minute from school!


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

*Re: One of those days you just wanna...gotta rant? do it her*

:stars: I got dinner last night!! Finally.


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: One of those days you just wanna...gotta rant? do it her*

I had a few days like that last week. Needless to say I have no plans to buy more land in the future. Email me this, fax me this. Endless amounts of time on the phone calling all over the place. Took us 4 weeks to sign on the place. I almost thur my hands up at the whole lot of it lol. Good news is as soon as we get more fence up which will prolly happen in Jan sometime I get more goats lol. So I guess I can say it was worth it for that.

Glad to hear you got dinner Allen.
Hoping everything goes smoother with getting your in-laws state side.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: One of those days you just wanna...gotta rant? do it her*

Glad you got dinner GTAllen!

Land buying can definitely be frustrating! We were going to go through a bank for our place, but it was all a hassle, plus they wanted us to pay back basically 2x more than what we were paying for it! So we made a deal with the owner, and it was great, he had all the papers drawn up through his attorney, we read through it all signed, and that was it, after everything we went through with the bank beforehad.

Well the other remote Dish sent is NOT working! I am so frustrated, all the time my husband has spent on the phone with them! Tomorrow...'I' am calling them, and they aren't going to like what I have to say if they don't either A. help me get it working over the phone or B. send someone out to see what is wrong with it! As much as we pay for it, they better get it fixed.

My husband spent about 20 minutes on hold with immigration and never talked to a single person. I told him to try calling earlier in the day tomorrow, very frustrating. He was hoping he might be able to get them here before Christmas! I have never met them, they have only ever seen our son and that was almost 6 years ago. 
They are 'goat' people, his dad has like 200 goats in Mexico, so he's excited to get him here, maybe if things work out we'll get a farm and get into raising a big commercial herd...but who knows


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

*Re: One of those days you just wanna...gotta rant? do it her*

I have had pretty good luck with dish fixing the remote over the phone. Usually it was my fault for it not working. The little tab on the bottom has to be set for which ever tv it is ie: 1 for tv 1, 2 for tv 2, etc....they are not interchangeable and have to be in "sync" with the box.

They have always sent me a new remote, even when it was totally my fault for breaking it. Like when I deep fried it with the catfish fillets.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: One of those days you just wanna...gotta rant? do it her*



GTAllen said:


> I have had pretty good luck with dish fixing the remote over the phone. Usually it was my fault for it not working. The little tab on the bottom has to be set for which ever tv it is ie: 1 for tv 1, 2 for tv 2, etc....they are not interchangeable and have to be in "sync" with the box.
> 
> They have always sent me a new remote, even when it was totally my fault for breaking it. Like when I deep fried it with the catfish fillets.


LOL nothing like a deep fried remote!

Yeah, usually we have good luck with them, don't know what is up all of a sudden. My husband thinks there is something wrong with the tab on the new remotes. My son's remote for his room works great, and it works via antenna from the same box.

I'm still having trouble with one doe, OMG she is driving me mad! :hair: 
She keeps sticking her head through the fence, getting stuck and just stands there waiting to be rescued. 
Her buddy has bigger horns/head and she never gets stuck. Yesterday I think we rescued her 4 times, today this is the 2nd time! 
I may have to end up getting a thick stick and duct taping it across her horns....really don't want to have to do that though, but she's not leaving me with an alternative option.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: One of those days you just wanna...gotta rant? do it her*

Sorry guys for all the trouble you are going through.

Sorry but had to laugh a little over the deep fried remote. . .

Well I didn't say anything but you guys may get a kick out of this one rant. Ok so about 3 weeks ago I thought I would step-up my plans for getting back in shape right? Right. . .Nope Wrong!!! I think I have mentioned before how holes just appear around here from the neighbors dog and the natural springs. I have before fallen while mowing with the push mower before etc. Well I took the dog out that day for a job as I had not been doing that in awhile and wanted to start back. . . Well I found a hole. . . but seemed to be ok just tender right. . . Wrong. . . Later when I started feeding I noticed it was starting to hurt pretty good. I decide I better hurry up feeding and get back inside to rest it. Side note the hubby said he was going to have to work late as clients were in town. I make the long walk down to the front and have to sit down. . . Now I have an ability to handle high levels of pain. Well I get to where I can't put any weight on it to climb the hill back up to the house. I call the hubby and he can't leave work. So I sit and wait a bit. . . still can't put weight on it. I give up and call my dad that lives about 20 mins from me and asked for him to bring me crutches. Now it is getting dark by this point and I am not done feeding yet. Covered by chigger bites and other bug bites from sitting in the field I said I would mow after feeding :laugh: should have done it instead of trying to jog :shocked:

Well Dad to the rescue with crutches and he even drives me up to the house. I didn't want to trouble him with helping to feed so I told him I was done for the night. He lives and I now equipped with crutches hike up the mountain (no joke) to the back fields. Finish feeding and do bottles and get cleaned up. Now mind you it is 10:30 at night and hopping around on crutches with a flash light going up and down a mountain is no fun. The hubby gets home around 11:00. I really thought getting in shape would be helpful right? Wrong!!!

Next time I get that bright idea I think I should just take a long horse ride instead. . .

So I spent about 4 days on crutches and I think I may had actually fractured a metatarsal, since the last time I felt like that I had in martial arts back in the day.

So then I get better right? Well over load wheel barrow it breaks. . . :GAAH: Good news TSC had a WB on sale that week! :ROFL:

Oh well. . . I should be jogging right now but decided its better for my health if I don't! That or I need more bubble wrap!

Plus got out bidded on the farm we wanted. Now the secondary farm may not work out either!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: One of those days you just wanna...gotta rant? do it her*

Wow I am so sorry  When it rains it seems to pour! How is your foot now, does it feel better? 
Our wheel barrow broke back in the spring and we've been too poor <and forgetful lol> to replace it, but I can't even begin to tell you how badly I miss it!

Sorry about the farm, that's heartbreaking when you find a place you really want, try bidding on it, and it goes over what you can pay.

I need to get in shape, my problem is finding a place to go walking, I figure I could walk 50 laps around my front yard....lol I've been saying all week I am going to walk for an hour in the mornings after the kids go to school, hasn't happened yet and they've been in school since last Week!

Well... after my last post...
The goat got her head stuck in the fence AGAIN!!!! :hair: I ended up tying her up against the other fence in a corner with hay & water. Tomorrow I'll probably tape a stick across her horns.....

Of course I go out to free her, and the only 3mo kid we have left has gotten out of the main pen and is between our fence/neighbors fence and is happily munching away, so I had to get him over to the fence, and pull him under. He got out once more after my husband got home and I think he got it fixed, first escape we've had in a very long time.

Hubby and son/couple of goats got stung by bees back in the woods not long after that, they were cleaning up/and cutting limbs/small trees/vines down for the goats to eat, and stepped on a nest. Needless to say my husband was able to mark the area so nobody goes back over there until he can take care of it.

I haven't called dish yet....lol


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

*Re: One of those days you just wanna...gotta rant? do it her*

"I'll probably tape a stick across her horns" Oh please take a picture!!! I have to see this!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: One of those days you just wanna...gotta rant? do it her*



GTAllen said:


> "I'll probably tape a stick across her horns" Oh please take a picture!!! I have to see this!!


LOL I definitely will! But not sure I'll do it today, I may not move them over to their grassy pen - there isn't a shelter over there, just trees, and it's a cool, cloudy/dark/drizzly morning so far with a chance of showers, so they may just stay in the barn area with hay/water until this afternoon.

I've heard of people taping small pvc pipe across their horns so hopefully a stick will work!

Today has been great so far, I've spent the morning reading...poor lil goats haven't gotten their breakfast yet! I've been late before, but never this late lol


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: One of those days you just wanna...gotta rant? do it her*

HoosierShadow: Thanks for asking. It has been feeling much better for the most part but (funny side note again) since it was my good foot that I hurt things have been interesting still! The hubby said I can't seem to make up my mind which leg to limp on :laugh: The bad ankle I injured a long time ago has been swelling from putting more weight on it. I am pretty good unless I step on the new injury wrong. Tender but very usable. I am too young to be sounding this old! :greengrin:

Oh and there is nothing like waking up in the dark with what sounds like the Loch Ness Monster in your back yard only to find your stallion out and flirting with the mini stallion in his stall :shocked: Got to love poly wire fencing :roll: the metal has been breaking in it (guess from age of fence) and he just walked right inbetween the part where the gate was made in it and the fence was still standing! Good thing he is a very easy to handle stallion and good boy. I called him and he came right to me. I always keep a halter and rope on the living room shelf just in case something happens. The hubby always told me it was crazy but it came in handy for the first time in 4 years! I fixed the fence with adding some high tensile to that part for now.

Well there are about 8 more farms to look at and see if any of those will work instead. No worries.

Ouch! Watch out for those bees. It's the yellow jackets I have to watch for here, everything else just kind of lets you pass without a fight.

Oh and I can understand about a tight budget. I just can't live without a wheel barrow though. It is bad enough this place looks like it does with all the things we can't move since we rent but without a wheel barrow would be too hard. Hope you can get one soon. Seriously though check with your TSC if one is near you. I had a coupon and it was marked down like $25 off so it was a steal!

I have heard good things about using sticks/pvc or even people cutting an old wooden broom handle for use on the horns but I have never had to use them before.

Good Luck!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: One of those days you just wanna...gotta rant? do it her*

I'm glad your foot is better! I hope your bad foot doesn't start getting too irritated with the shift of weight.
Also very glad your stallion is easy to handle! I have worked on a thoroughbred farm and been around the stallions <not handling them though whew lol>, go and see a lot of thoroughbred stallions at the farms too, and some of them can be big babies, or very dangerous.

I wish we could go farm shopping, we need a bigger place so badly so we can have more animals!  We LOVE where we live, just wish we could add on to what we have, but that isn't likely to happen.

We'll definitely be looking into a wheel barrow, thanks for the tip on TSC, we do have a new one nearby, so I'll have to try and check them out. We are probably going to cut down and remove some drying/dead trees in the woods this weekend and I told my husband we need to get one before we start.

We have problems with wasp more than yellow jackets, that nest was really a nasty surprise. Typically I have to go around knocking down wasp nests, and seems like we have a wasp in the house at least 3 times a week! I almost think it's the same one reincarnated to harrass us LOL

Today seemed to go decently, exchanged the horse grain and got our regular goat feed, so the goats were more than happy! I'm mixing the rest of the horse feed in with the adult does feed since they seem to like it so much. The buck and one of our 6mo does wouldn't touch the stuff.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: One of those days you just wanna...gotta rant? do it her*

Thank you. Oh Saddlebred stallions are pretty good for the most part. When I use to manage a local TB and Dutch Warmblood barn we had some interesting horses. All were good for me to handle but we had an Alysheba stud colt that we sent to an off-track barn to be started (they have some odd rules about starting them etc sure you know that) and he would rear-up run backwards and try to throw himself on the rider. At least that is what we were told. They sent him back after a short time and he was perfect for me to handle still. Not sure why he would do that to them, he was an angel for me. Now my friend has a Big Country colt that was something else to handle. She finally had him gelded and planned to use him as a jumper.

Oh after our farm shopping today I don't think you would enjoy it. First two places said to have land did not have usable land! :hair: First one did not even have a spot to turn a horse trailer around in. Well last one we saw had very good land and nice old house for the price but is an hour from everything! We have more scheduled for tomorrow so fingers crossed. We are actually downsizing but looking for more usable land. Whats the point in renting 80 acres if it is all mountain and covered in ticks. I would love to have a place I could ride my horses again without having to walk the fields checking for new holes and soft spots before tacking up.

You're welcome. I do have to say after looking around TSC was the cheapest on them. Oh and sorry about the wasp fest. I do not like stinging things in my work area either.



> I almost think it's the same one reincarnated to harrass us LOL


Hay you never know this days :wink:

Glad your day was better.

Well got a deal on a creep feeder I have to go pick up in the morning. So lets hope it is easy to get too and get loaded. My hay guy sold his cattle before having surgery and he doesn't need it any more. Now to figure how to get it out of field and loaded without him lifting it.

Good night and hang in there!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: One of those days you just wanna...gotta rant? do it her*

How did farm shopping to DDFN?

Things have been going pretty decently here, thank goodness.

Dish network guy is coming out tomorrow to fix the satellite issue.

I have someone delivery square bales of hay on Friday, now I just need to find a few decent round bales.

Of course my evening was just dashed a bit by my bank account lol
I don't use my account much at all, since I am a stay at home mom, sometimes I put $$ on it, but always keep around $10 on it for emergencies.
My husband forgot to leave me $$ on Friday, had to go pick my kids up from school for a dental appt. Well my 5yo goes to school north of us, and my other 2 go to school about 15 minutes from my 5yo school.
Dentist is about 30mins from there when you add in traffic.

I needed gas, and had to pick up something for dinner, so I wrote a check. Forgot about it, deposited the $$ today since the check came through today, and now they are charging me a $30 overdraft fee! I'm like OMG, seriously? So tomorrow I'll have to call them and see what's up. Figures! I occassionally write checks, and my husband gives me the $$ to deposit, and sometimes I deposit same day as the check comes through and never had this issue.
It's just something to try and cloud a good day, but I won't let it 

I hope everyone else is having a quiet, non crazy/hectic week!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: One of those days you just wanna...gotta rant? do it her*

Thanks for asking. Well we looked at some more and found one we are thinking of putting a bid on. It is a double wide on 18 acres. Why is it that every place that we love the land has a DW on it :roll: . We are just running numbers to see if it will appraise high enough and if we can get it cheap enough. It is fully fenced, but fenced with barbwire so it will all have to come down (at least post are in ground) or take a grinder around taking barbs off. Then put up goat fencing in some fields and hot wires in horse in sheep fields. Well we are still pondering on this one though.

Glad the dish guy is going to fix things for you. Hope it works.

Sorry about the bank account. Most will let you have a freebie once every so often so I would ask them to remove the fee. I once used the wrong card (two accounts) and didn't get funds moved in time and they slapped me with the fee. Once I told them what happened and asked for them to forgive the fee they did and said they normally allow one freebie every year.


----------

